# Anyone else have a problem w/ iPhone 3G WIFI not working?



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

I can connect to my wireless network, but when I try to surf, the wifi logo dissapears as the 3G comes up. When I disable 3G, the wireless icon comes up briefly, but when I surf, the EDGE logo comes up.

Is there a problem with my wifi on my phone? I'm assuming that I should see the wifi logo at the top left of the screen. It does show up briefly, but it quickly goes away and is replaced by the 3G icon when I open safari. FYI my wireless router is working fine.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Seems to be working now, but only when I join someone else's wireless network.

Anyone know how I can access the settings on my linksys di-524? I went to 192.168.0.1 address and it's not loading.


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

Sybersport said:


> Seems to be working now, but only when I join someone else's wireless network.
> 
> Anyone know how I can access the settings on my linksys di-524? I went to 192.168.0.1 address and it's not loading.



It only means that the wireless network you joined has not access to the internet and thus the fallback connection goes to 3G or E.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

There are discussion threads on apple's forum about a similar issue- people returned their phones and the genius bar told them they were aware of a wifi chip seating issue that was causing this problem. They replaced the phones for them.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Just FYI - I reset my router a few times, and all of a sudden WIFI started working.

I'll post back if I have any further issues.


----------

